# Kenpo schools in medford Oregon



## Greggers69 (Jul 12, 2003)

Me and my wife is thinking about moving to Medford from Ca.  But I was wondering if anyone knew where any good kenpo schools were there.  It would be very helpful too me.  I am in the akki but willing to change to keep on my journey and any info would be helpful.  thanks and God bless.
Greg


----------



## M F (Jul 12, 2003)

Have you by any chance contacted Mr. Kelly Timmons or Mr. Greg Hilderbrand?  These are the AKKI reps for Oregon.  Their email addresses are available at the AKKI site.  If you've already tried that, check out the StudioNet over at Kenponet.com.  They have a pretty extensive list of Kenpo schools throughout the U.S.


----------



## Greggers69 (Jul 12, 2003)

Mr. Kelly Timmons is my instructor.  And if i remember correctly He told me that there isn't any instructors in Oregon.  I will ask him again in case if anything has changed.  I would hate to change Orginizations.  I love the people in ours.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jul 12, 2003)

What AKKI rank are you? You ought to talk to Mr. Timmons or Mr. Hilderbrand about opening a little school for yourself, maybe out of your home or the local school gym or YMCA.


----------



## Greggers69 (Jul 12, 2003)

I just started Practicing about 6 months ago and About ready to test for orange belt.  Not quite ready to start teaching.  Wish i was then i would definately start.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 15, 2003)

Isn't John LaTourette in Medford?


----------



## FiveSwords (Jul 16, 2003)

I believe AAK Self Defense is a Kenpo school, but I don't know the instructor.  My sifu is opening a new school in Klamath Falls, if you ever make it over this way.  Feel free to drop by.  :asian:


----------



## warriorsage (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes, John LaTourette is in Medford. I stopped by his school back when I was a TKD green belt and I was amazed at the speed and power of one of his instructors who worked with me. After being in Kenpo for a few years now, I'm not as impressed with what I saw, but it wasn't bad, that's for sure. I have some of his videos and he's definitely a different kind of instructor, kinda loud and nasty. 

Another good school in the Medford area is Chip Wright's Champion Karate. He's one of Chuck Norris' blackbelts. Actually he is/was Chuck's stunt double for Walker Texas Ranger. That's usually him you see whenever Walker is doing anything athletic. Anyway, Chip is an excellent instructor, a champion-level fighter and a good person. It's Tang soo do, not kenpo, but a good school nonetheless.


----------



## Greggers69 (Jul 18, 2003)

Thank you for information and I will check out all of them.  ANd may stop by in klamath falls. Thanks


----------

